
Sign up for a first look at GitHub Desktop - duartetb
https://desktop.github.com/
======
of
"Github Desktop, For both Mac and Windows"

lol... I think they're forgetting something.

~~~
anotherevan
“Oh, we got both kinds. We got country _and_ western.”

------
zinxq
I'd wager there was a big meeting at Github recently where someone said "Well,
we won't be shipping for linux" and someone else was like, "Wait.. what?"

------
thecrumb
No Linux support? Really?

~~~
psycr
That seems like an obvious choice. Linux users are going to be cli friendly -
an area Git happens to excel at already.

~~~
vinay427
Yes, I've never found a Git client that doesn't result in a second-class
experience. For anything common, a CLI is almost always quicker and more
consistent. For everything else, I'd much rather quickly search a man page or
Stack Overflow for a command than search through likely verbose help
documentation for a GUI app.

~~~
rakoo
> For anything common, a CLI is almost always quicker and more consistent.

I'm also a command line fan, but when it comes to git there are 2 areas where
a GUI is nice:

\- After slashing through dozens of files, it's nice to have a nice GUI that
gives you a list of all changed files, and manually select the lines you want
to stage. I use git-cola ([https://git-cola.github.io/](https://git-
cola.github.io/)) or git extensions
([https://gitextensions.github.io/](https://gitextensions.github.io/),
although there's no screenshot of this exact functionality) depending on the
platform I'm on

\- When I need to explore a repo's history, I like having some interactivity:
filtering branches/tags, quickly searching for a commit or its ancestor,
search where a commit is included... the git cli is absolutely not the right
tool for that.

I _could_ get used to tig ([https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-
tig/](https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/05/git-tig/)) because it fits the bill
for both cases, I just haven taken the time. Sometimes a mouse may be the best
tool.

------
msoad
I'm assuming they're getting rid of all that native code for Windows and Mac
and building something new on top of Electron. If so, why there is no Linux
distro?!

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yeah building on top of Electron makes sense. As far as Linux goes I'd give it
some time. If it's anything like Atom it'll be opened sourced so Linux support
can be added (if anything specific even needs to be done). Their primary
customers use Windows and Mac OS X so it makes sense to me to target those
first.

~~~
gonewest
I guess it doesn't matter that git itself was created for Linux kernel
development. Oh well.

------
duartetb
Is this to serve as an alternative to Source Tree? I always felt, the old
Github apps, were kinda behind Source Tree, feature wise and seemed kinda
lackluster.

------
jmduke
Just signed up. My git functionality is at a level of "can do all of the basic
jank easily but need to Google everything else", which I'm super comfortable
with, in all honesty.

The only thing I really want out of a GUI is a visual diff/comparison tool
before pushes. Does anyone have any recommendations for something along these
lines?

~~~
mklim
Source Tree ([https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/](https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/))
is great. Good visual layout of your diffs at any given point with the ability
to stage/discard/unstage specific lines from within the program.

~~~
malnourish
In my experience Source Tree is good but it happens to have noticeable
slowdown and "jank" on both OS X and Windows after a while.

On OS X I've been using Tower to great effect. Unfortunately it's OS X only.

~~~
jamesfmilne
I've found Tower to be very sluggish on a large repository on OS X, where as
Source Tree keeps on trucking.

Our repo is 4GB and has about 1 million commits.

Source Tree is the only client on Mac I've found so far that doesn't
completely grind to a halt on a repository of this size.

------
xPaw
What's the difference between this and existing GitHub clients?

~~~
Cthulhu_
Nobody knows except the devs; it's not out yet, beta invites will start to be
sent out within the next couple of weeks.

Actually I'm sure it's little more than a 'Github 2.0' client for now, a
concept, with the details to be fleshed out after user feedback (hence the
beta).

------
psychometry
The signup form is missing if you have AdBlock enabled.

Edit: Strangely, I have to whitelist the site even though there are no
elements blocked.

~~~
iamdave
Shows up for me, Chrome 43 OSX 10.10.1

~~~
pmontra
It shows up also on Firefox 38 Ubuntu 12.04, Adblock Plus 2.6.9.1-signed.

------
yellowapple
* No GNU/Linux version

* No information whatsoever; not even some screenshots or something

* I suspect this won't be open-sourced

Dead in the water for me, especially if the third point ends up being reality.

------
0xCMP
Just a way to sign up for news about it. Not the actual news of what it is or
does (beyond vague paragraphs).

------
ormax3
I'm surprised no one mentioned SmartGitHg, much better than GFW and
SourceTree.

It is Java-based and runs on Win, Mac, and Linux
[http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/](http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/)

~~~
wlesieutre
It's also $120 for a commercial license that only includes 1 year worth of
upgrades. Anything with the "updates for a year" instead of "updates until the
next major release" is off-putting to me.

~~~
ormax3
I dont know about that, I'm using it free for my personal non-commerical use
:)

------
neurobashing
What are the odds it'll be based on Electron?

------
AbraKdabra
Lol no support for Linux, it's not April Fools anymore guys...

------
kolev
Electron (Atom) based?!

